
Show HN: A Genius Game in JavaScript - atum47
https://github.com/victorqribeiro/genius
======
atum47
Hi everyone. I've been really busy lately with the new job and the new city
and the new place. But, I took this time to make this little game. The idea
came from a conversation at work. I've took the time to put all sorts of
visual aids and feedback. Hope you like it.

